# Sticky  SCCA rules for 2005



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I figured I'd put it in the sticky, but fine, I guess that's not OK, at least you'll find it if you search the forum

2005 Rule Book
Rule Changes


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Here.. I'll just make it a sticky for you. it's applicable to enough people here.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Thanks, everyone interested in autoX should look through it.


----------

